# Tennesse Tim get a load of this Burl



## Cayuga Kid (Apr 8, 2007)

Here is a giant burl I found last fall when I was out deer hunting. It is located in Southern Ontario, about 1/2 mile from Lake Erie near the Niagara Peninsula. These photos were taken in the spring, it is a white ash and my friend in the picture is 6ft tall to give you an idea of the size. 
Thanks for looking Michael


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

I am pretty sure Tim is salivating right now


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

Holy crap! That's near me. Give me the coordinates and I'll snag that beauty!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Salivating....YOU BET :thumbsup::1eye::yes::huh: We just don't have many burls around here.....and definitely not of that size. I have one sassafras about a good large bowl size and one unusual young red oak tree that has a minimum of 50....BUT I'll never see them in their mature state in 50 more yrs UNLESS the Lord Blesses me with a long Life and GREAT health...which I'd very much enjoy!!! 

JUST WOW!!!!!

Is it going to be available for you???? IF not, so sad, but they don't get big by cutting them off. It does look like it has some deteriation going on or is it just the pic angle???


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice find.
Are you going to be cutting it?

One time about 10 yrs back we had to cut down a 200 yr oak tree. The base was totally burled and was 8 ft across. I was able to salvage that burl but we had to cut it into 4 pie shaped pieces just to be able to move it. It weighed a solid ton and we didn't have the equipment to move the thing. We sliced it into 4" thick slabs and I air dried it for 8 years.
To this day, I have some slabs left, but not much. I've made various coffee tables from it.


----------



## Cayuga Kid (Apr 8, 2007)

Tim, sad to say I don't think this burl will be available to me and yes there is some bark missing in a few spots but the wood underneath is very sound. If I ever did come into possession of this beauty I would extend an invitation to you to come up for a visit and advise me as to the best way to process this. I know a few guys with portable band saw mills, and I would be very surprised if they even had a clue how to cut it properly.

Woodychips if you live reasonably close to Cayuga area I could probably take you out to see this tree.

Thanks Michael


----------



## Woodychips (Oct 3, 2015)

Cayuga Kid said:


> Tim, sad to say I don't think this burl will be available to me and yes there is some bark missing in a few spots but the wood underneath is very sound. If I ever did come into possession of this beauty I would extend an invitation to you to come up for a visit and advise me as to the best way to process this. I know a few guys with portable band saw mills, and I would be very surprised if they even had a clue how to cut it properly. Woodychips if you live reasonably close to Cayuga area I could probably take you out to see this tree. Thanks Michael


I would love to see this Burl but unfortunately you are still a two hour drive away from me. One day...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2015)

*Wow--Brings back memories*

a good number of years ago i was a 'burl digger.' we would scour walnut groves looking for any tree that had formed a burl where the english walnut stock had been grafted to the black walnut root system. 

the ones that made us lots of money needed a back hoe to load them on the truck. and that was after they had been very carefully cleaned up. they were all sent to germany to be veneered into 'english walnut burl veneer.'

good ones were few and far between. it was like finding gold. we were very lucky if we could find an abandoned grove. the owners would sell the trees we picked for as low as $300. the established grove owners knew the value and would want a minimum of $1,500 per tree.

never used anything but walnut trees. now curious what kinds of colors and swirls would be in burls from other species.

thanks for sharing.
dick


----------



## woodbeauty (Apr 28, 2015)

*huge ash burl*

wow, what a find. Aint it a rotten shame to find something like this and either not have the equipment to process it or it is on someone elses land and they don't care about such"frivolities?


----------



## Woodrow (Nov 25, 2015)

So I don't want to thread jack but I'm new and just searched burl. I am wondering if y'all could give me advice on how you would cut this for tables?? Long slab or short rounds it has burls literally from bottom to top it's probably 250 yrs old. 


You can't see from the picture but the base is probably at least 8 feet wide. Any advice would be appreciated. Round slabs would be easier to move and there would be a lot more every slab would be through a burl and range from 8 ft wide to 3 ft. If I slabbed it like a corporate table it would probably be unique as well with all the burls so close but a lot harder to move and a lot less tables etc.


----------



## Woodrow (Nov 25, 2015)

Sorry for the misspellings darn smart phones it is a little late and I didn't spell check until I started to send. I'm not sure if it even posted it didn't show on my phone. If anyone could give me advice I would definitely appreciate it. I am clearing 14 acres of trees and am building a portable mill from a Yamaha maxum 750 cc motorcycle capable of handling the slabs. I just need to know which way would be more profitable many round burl slabs or long. I have very unique burled trees and would like to cure and sell the slabs or make tables etc.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

That sounds cool but NO pics. Open a new thread and start yours. Post the pics there with some info like what type of wood and your end wanted results. Those are some huge burls according to your post. I cant wait to see the pics.


----------

